# The weight of a TSW Hockenheim R



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

Does anyone know? I am looking at two wheels. The Team Dynamic Monza in a 16x7.5 or a TSW Hockenheim R in a 16x7.5. I know that the Monza is about 19lbs........ However I dont know how much the TSW weighs. And the TSW site is less than helpful nor does it contain "Contact Us" option.
Thank YOU,
JP


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: The weight of a TSW Hockenheim R (VAGaddict)*

from http://www.wheelweights.net :
No listing for Hock R's in 16x7.5, but the 15x7 are 18.8lbs, and the 17x8 are 23.8 lbs. So figure about 21 lbs for the 16x7.5's


----------

